

Ask HN: searching for mobile wireless POS printer - seven

Dear HN-crowd,<p>I am in need for 'mobile wireless printing devices' that can be programmed to be integrated into our wireless hotspot network.<p>Please let me explain, how I would like to use it. Then I will explain some technical needs.<p>Goal: Salesmen, using the mobile device to sell access credentials. Those salesmen have to be accountable.<p>The ideal solution would have only 3 buttons. '+' and '-' to select an service id from a list of predefined services.
'Enter' to confirm a service and print out a receipt including access credentials for our hotspot system.<p>On a more technical level, I would like to store some key-value pairs on the device to identify the salesman and available services.<p>When the 'Enter' button gets pushed, I would like the device to send out a (ssl encrypted) web request to our billing system. Depending on the
answer (error+message/success+password), the device should print the receipt.<p>I hope my explanation makes sense and is somehow understandable.<p>I would be very happy if you could direct me to a vendor that could help me on this issue.<p>In case it helps: we are in need of several hundred devices.<p>Thank you for your time.<p>(you will find my email address in my profile)<p>btw: IPhone + printer + duct tape is not really an option. But I am open for other creative approaches. :)
======
smiler
Do you need to take actual credit cards and swipe them? Or is it just cash?

~~~
seven
Cash only.

Thank you for your comment.

~~~
smiler
Ok,

I don't know how much your budget is but I would do this...

Use a Zebra wireless printer
[http://www.zebra.com/id/zebra/na/en/index/products/printers/...](http://www.zebra.com/id/zebra/na/en/index/products/printers/mobile/mz_220.html)

Combine it with a smart phone or an enterprise PDA (eg Motorola Enterprise
Mobility - you can drop them, run over them, throw them and nothing will
break).

I work in delivering software solutions to factories etc and Motorola (was
previously Symbol before they got bought out) is the defactor standard for
wireless handheld devices. They are built to last but if you need many, may
not be so cost effective.

I guess a simple app on a smartphone may be able to do it.

